# Colnago Sport info



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry for the rookie question, but I couldn't find any thread on this model. Can anyone please tell me info on a Colnago Sport model from (I assume) late 70's, early 80's?

Where does it fit in the line up, what might one be worth today in "guidleline condish"? 

The one I have my eye on is built with Gipeimme parts, but I haven't seen it in person and don't know much about it.

Thanks, P.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Phil40soon said:


> Sorry for the rookie question, but I couldn't find any thread on this model. Can anyone please tell me info on a Colnago Sport model from (I assume) late 70's, early 80's?
> 
> Where does it fit in the line up, what might one be worth today in "guidleline condish"?
> 
> ...


Colnago sport bikes were low end bikes (by Colnago standards) produced by outside suppliers. They scream Fred. I wouldn't spend my money on one as you can always get a better bike for the same money.


----------



## thuff30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Does this seem like a real Colnago? I see the clovers multiple places but am skeptical after what I've read on Google. Has Shimano 105s but the seat tube definitely looks like a Colnago sticker. Plus it almost looks like it says 'Snort' and not 'Sport'. Any opinions would be great thanks.

I'm too new on site so it won't let me post links but ebay item #190655589169.


----------

